#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-05
<boxbeatsy> hi, i apologize for the newb question, but once I start up an EC2 instance, how do I upload my application or dl pkgs from the internet?  Do i need to configure ftp or should i use scp?
<flaccid> flaccid: boxbeatsy: depends what you are trying to install and where from..
